# Introducing PeePee & DooDoo (First-time snake owner)



## WhatTheSnake (4 mo ago)

Hey y'all,

I've finally received PeePee (Albino Banded Kingsnake baby) & DooDoo (normal Ball Python baby) this week. I am very excited to join the amazing RFUK community!

I've done quite a lot of research for these two. However, please feel free to share your personal know-hows or advices. For example:


How do you better handle or befriend a baby kingsnake (for when feeding or cleaning enclosure)?​

PeePee is not bitey but he/she sure is blazing fast so I tend to get startled...

Thanks!


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome.

With time you'll gain confidence and a cool head.


----------



## WhatTheSnake (4 mo ago)

Bombjack said:


> Welcome.
> 
> With time you'll gain confidence and a cool head.


Thank you for your warm encouragement! Just fed them for the first time recently! Amazing experience.


----------

